# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina mlijecna konferencija i prePOROD 3.i 4.4.2014.

## emily

I ove godine udruga RODA organizira dvije jednodnevne konferencije:
- *7. Rodinu mliječnu konferenciju* koja će se održati *u četvrtak 3. travnja 2014.* *od 9 do 18 sati* i

-* PrePOROD 2014.* koja će se održati *u petak 4. travnja 2014.* *od 9 do 17.30 sati,* obje *u* *Hotelu International*, Miramarska cesta 24, Zagreb.

Tema 7. Rodine mliječne konferencije je prehrana nedonoščadi majčinim mlijekom i prednosti banke mlijeka. 
Konferenciju će otvoriti prof. dr. sc. Josip Grgurić iz Zagreba, a uz njega, svoje će teme izlagati brojni stručnjaci s područja dojenja iz cijele regije i šire.

Konferencija o porodima PrePOROD 2014. pod nazivom Glave gore, najvećim će dijelom biti posvećena temi poroda na zadak.
Konferenciju će otvoriti dr. Anke Reitter, Fellow of the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists iz Sveučilišne bolnice u Frankfurtu, a uz nju i brojne stručnjakinje (porodničarke, primalje, doule i aktivistice) s područja poroda i prava žena u porodu.

Proteklih nekoliko godina udruga RODA na svojim konferencijama okuplja ugledne stručnjake i stručnjakinje iz Hrvatske i svijeta kako bi svima zainteresiranima ponudila najnovija znanja o dojenju i porodima te im pružila različite poglede kroz multidisciplinarni pristup. Na konferencijama će sudjelovati primalje, liječnici, patronažne sestre i drugi stručnjaci/kinje, a u ova dva konferencijska dana očekujemo ukupno preko 300 sudionika/ca iz Hrvatske i regije.

Pojedinosti o konferencijama možete pratiti na Rodinom portalu, za više informacija molimo nazovite nas na 01 61 77 500.


Na konferencije se možete prijaviti putem on-line obrasca ili ispunjavanjem isprintane prijavnice koju možete preuzeti ovdje.

http://roda.hr/article/read/rodina-m...orod-u-travnju


Vidimo se  :Very Happy:

----------

